# Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. August 2012)

*Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*

Als internen Verstärker in einen Gehäuse, abgeschirmt minimale Leistung (30rms je kanal) bis zu 3 mal 2 Kanal

das Problem Auto audio Hardware wird mit bis zu 14volt betrieben, sind die Endstufen überhaupt mit normalen PC Netzteilen zu betreiben?


----------



## Hübie (26. August 2012)

*AW: Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*

Draussen ist es heller als im Dunkeln 

Mal ehrlich: Woher sollen wir das wissen? Du nennst uns Null Komma Null Hardware (vor allem die Leistung - in Watt). Des weiteren kannst du Spannungen "erzeugen" wenn du elektrisch/technisch versiert bist. Das geht über Spulen (elektromagnetische Induktion).

Ich frage mich auch gerade was genau du vor hast? Soll das n Akt des Terrors werden??


----------



## maestrocool (26. August 2012)

*AW: Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*

So ein einfacher Auto-Stereoverstärker würde schon laufen im PC, denn da sind Schaltnetzteile drin die problemlos zwischen 10-16V laufen und die Spannung automatisch auf das richtige Level anpassen.
Dennoch ist es keine gute Idee, erstes ziehen diese Verstärker sehr viel Strom (gerade beim einschalten und ausschalten gibt es extreme Spannungsspitzen) und müsse von Kondensatoren unterstützt werden.
außerdem erzeugen diese Schaltnetzteile eine menge Elektrosmog, die möglicherweise den korrekten betrieb des Mainboards stören (muss also sehr gut abgeschirmt werden)
ansonsten spricht nichts dagegen aber besser wäre es so einen Verstärker ausserhalb des PCs anzubringen 
und da wäre ein normaler Stereoverstärker billiger und einfacher einzusetzen, mal davon abgesehen das die meist auch besser klingen...

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Combi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*

ohne softstartrelais wird jedesmal beim einschalten die sicherung rausfliegen...
ausserdem hat so ne endstufe nix im pc zu suchen.
auswirkungen auf teile im pc,spannungsspitzen,stromfluss,usw...
im moment des einschaltens kann eine endtufe,mehr als 20 ampere ziehen...
deine hauptsicherung hauts schon bei 0,3-0,5 ampere raus...
ein freund hatte ne car-hifi-anlage im wohnzimmer verbaut.saugeil,nur high end zeugs...
der klang war super,aber er musste ja die 12v bekommen,also kasten gebaut mit trafo,kondensatoren,gleichrichtern usw...
also viel arbeit....
aber sowas im pc zu verbauen,is wie ne microwelle oder nen wasserhahn im tower verbauen zu wollen....hat da drin nix zu suchen..


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. August 2012)

*AW: Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*

Schade dann wird das wohl nix


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. August 2012)

*AW: Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*



Combi schrieb:


> deine hauptsicherung hauts schon bei 0,3-0,5 ampere raus...


 
Achja, ne Hauptsicherung die bei 0,3-0,5 Ampere fliegt? Was ist denn das für ne Sicherung?


----------



## anderon (8. September 2012)

Also ich hab ne 700w endstufe an nem alten pc netzteil hängen mit 400w sub und ich kann aufdrehn dass alles wackelt und es geht super allerdings würd ich des net in den pc reinmachen 
Lg 
Anderon^^


----------



## pringles (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Auto audio endstufen verstärker im PC*

ein bekannter hat nen 4200w und nen 1200w verstärker mit einem 1200w pc netzteil betrieben, nach 8 monaten ist dann das netzteil durchgebrannt, zusammen mit einem pc würde ich das aber grundsätzlich nicht betreiben, wenn der insbesondere beim anmachen erstmal ordentlcih strom zieht, will ich nicht wissen wie sich hinterher die spannungsspitzen verhalten.


----------

